
Choosing a Linux Distro for Your PC in 2018 - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/best-linux-distro/
======
tufbhuf
To me it seems that the author has no clue about the distros at all. This is
basically a bunch of "wikipedia" descriptions, some of them are even false.
For example Arch Linux only supports x64 (i686 was dropped in 11.2017).

------
anoncoward111
I run Lubuntu on a USB stick plugged into my 2008 spec thinkpad. I haven't
paid for a new laptop in 10 years and I would love to get another half decade
out of it as long as webpages dont continue to bloat

~~~
_emacsomancer_
X200? I'm in the process of resurrecting mine. It's a lovely machine (feels
physically nicer than my X230), with 8Gb ram, an AFFS screen, and an SSD, I
think it's perfectly usable.

~~~
anoncoward111
t410!! extremely old school. I wouldn't mind it being flatter but it still
aint bad :). Lubuntu fixes all logical issues that were happening even under
win7

~~~
_emacsomancer_
T410 - that's a 2010 model, I think. The __00 series (i.e. T400, X200) from
2008 are also perfectly usable still with Linux.

